# AFX Tires



## jg700 (Aug 22, 2012)

As I rediscover my AFX racing sets and cars after 25 years, I continue to find new issues. The tires on the cars are literally disintegrating as i touch them! Expected after so long, but still one more thing to do. Question: Is there a "preferred" website or dealer that you guys use to purchase tires etc.? I will need to buy them in bulk (over 75 cars) so price and quality are important. Thanks for any leads!


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Try Bud's HO. He carries a bunch of stuff that will fit all kinds of wheels from past to present

http://stores.budshocars.com/StoreFront.bok

Also try Lucky Bob's

http://www.lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com/


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Replace with silicone tires. And you have many choices.... here is the Silicone Tires page from JAG Hobbies Silicone tires
The also sell Super tires too Super tires Page


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

You may be able to find some AutoWorld Xtraction tires in bulk, cheap, on eBay.

In fact, you may be able to pick up some here in swap n sell.
Most members will trade and some send for nothing just to help another slotter.
The AutoWorld tires are not silicone but are a very soft rubber that gives
a more original feel than silicones.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Throwing in a plug for my favorite, Weird Jack's Rocket Science Silicones. Search for *weird_jack* on Fleabay, but at the moment he doesn't seem to have anything for sale...

Also, I'm gonna jump on this thread to ask about FRONT tires for AFX, which I think I ask about a lot: have you all found anything great? I have found 2 sizes of o-rings, but one is too big and the other is too small and there doesn't seem to be anything in between. I have found silicone repops which fall off if you look at them wrong. And I have found Weird Jack's Bauer tires, which work pretty good but are stretched to fit and get loose before long. Isn't ANYBODY making something that works right? (Waaaaaah boo hoo hoo...)

--rick


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Reply to rick..*

Hey Buddy, you shoulda checked my link to JAG's silicone tires page. They list Rocket Science tires, and also have two types of AFX front tires, one is just smooth silicone, the other is a repro of the Goodyear skinnies and they look great fro restorations. I've used both types with no problems of popping off, and if they did, just a slight smear of contact cement would fix that 


ParkRNDL said:


> Throwing in a plug for my favorite, Weird Jack's Rocket Science Silicones. Search for *weird_jack* on Fleabay, but at the moment he doesn't seem to have anything for sale...
> 
> Also, I'm gonna jump on this thread to ask about FRONT tires for AFX, which I think I ask about a lot: have you all found anything great? I have found 2 sizes of o-rings, but one is too big and the other is too small and there doesn't seem to be anything in between. I have found silicone repops which fall off if you look at them wrong. And I have found Weird Jack's Bauer tires, which work pretty good but are stretched to fit and get loose before long. Isn't ANYBODY making something that works right? (Waaaaaah boo hoo hoo...)
> 
> --rick


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ooops, I now see that the AFX fronts are currently out of stock  But man, I'm glad I stocked up on them when they were available 

BTW- all these replies are good advice, you just need to to chose whats right for your needs- JG700


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok- Good NEWS, here on JAG's AFX parts page is a listing for the Skinny A/FX Goodyear Fronts, and they also list some rubber rears as well...lookie see- AFX Parts page


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link Ralph.

Rick, when you say too big or too small, are you talking about the diameter, or the thickness?
Orings are made in different sizes in thickness and diameter in both standard and metric.
Maybe we could nail down a good window of sizes in both.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Ok- Good NEWS, here on JAG's AFX parts page is a listing for the Skinny A/FX Goodyear Fronts, and they also list some rubber rears as well...lookie see- AFX Parts page


I will be on that shortly. thanks! :thumbsup:

edit: augh. $2.25 a pair. yeah i know, that's really not bad... but o-rings are like a buck or two for 50... (insert cheapskate smilie here)



NTxSlotCars said:


> Thanks for the link Ralph.
> 
> Rick, when you say too big or too small, are you talking about the diameter, or the thickness?
> Orings are made in different sizes in thickness and diameter in both standard and metric.
> Maybe we could nail down a good window of sizes in both.


I guess the problem is the thickness. They physically fit on the rims, but they either get the front of the car too low or too high. I know, there's all kinds of sizes to the thousandth of an inch, so I figured there's have to be SOMETHING... but I went so far as to bring some AFX rims to Fastenal and try the sizes they had and look thru the book for anything close, and I ordered the two closest sizes. The thick one sits the car way up so the guide pin is half out of the slot and in some cases the tire rubs the wheelwell. The thin one has the chassis just about bottoming out on the track and requires all kinds of pickup shoe tweaks. Nothing they had put the car close to stock...

--rick


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

ParkRNDL said:


> Throwing in a plug for my favorite, Weird Jack's Rocket Science Silicones. Search for *weird_jack* on Fleabay, but at the moment he doesn't seem to have anything for sale...


I'm a Weird Jack blems buyer


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

well, I PMed and emailed the moment this thread opened offering what ever he needs because I have about 10 pounds of Weird Jack's Rocket Science blems in all types. never heard a word back. nor have I seen another post here.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I think he's busy cleaning his track.. :lol:


----------



## jg700 (Aug 22, 2012)

OK OK I'm back -out of town for a few days (and yes also cleaning the track!) I'm glad you guys noticed -I'm not sure my wife did! Thanks for the links. ALpink -I've sent you a pm -thanks again!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'd be interested in some of those blems or at least a link to where to get them!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Check out this thread...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=204454&highlight=front


----------

